

Where is the Internet headed? (2014 & Beyond) - Apane

Is the number of internet users still growing? Or shrinking? With alternative&#x27;s like mobile apps, what does the future of the internet look like?<p>I&#x27;d like to hear thoughts on the world-wide-web and where it&#x27;s headed in the year 2014 and beyond.<p>Let&#x27;s discuss..
======
ScottWhigham
@Apane, how about you start? Why don't you seed this discussion with at least
something other than just a question and "I'd like to hear thoughts..."? Show
us that you're invested in this by giving us your thoughts/ideas instead of
asking us to "do all of the heavy lifting" here and I suspect you'll get a lot
more response.

------
sydverma
[[http://bit.ly/1kKXzvq](http://bit.ly/1kKXzvq)] Kudos to internet for being
accepted by ~35% of earthly population till date. It is way too much
parasitic, even more than humans. The journey is longer than it seems.

~~~
Casseres
Shortened URL expands to
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/29/Int...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/29/Internet_users_per_100_inhabitants_ITU.svg/1267px-
Internet_users_per_100_inhabitants_ITU.svg.png)

Sydverma, please explain what it is you are linking to if it can't be inferred
by the URL. Many people here won't blindly click on shortened URLs.

------
sdrinf
This might be an interesting perspective, reflecting on recent events:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Splinternet](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Splinternet)

